# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Scary Situations

## ravenqueen

I've been dealing with scary LDs for the past month but they are so interesting I make myself stay. When I say scary I mean I'm putting myself in harm in the LDs. For example last night I was in a USA but it seemed like a foreign country when I went to visit a different city I was lined up to be shot. The people would shot whomever they wanted too and dragged others off. I remember standing there with my children with my eyes closed as they walked down the line preparing myself to be shot. I heard the shots and opened my eyes to see a man fall to the ground and the shooters were dragging someone else off. The rest of us were let go. There was so much more to that dream but thats an example. Do you think I should stay in dreams like this or should I force myself to wake up?

----------


## themindsi

since you're always in control in the dream anyways, and you will eventually wake up, i can't really see the harm in it.  I've had a lucid dream where i was in a really scary situation and used the fact that i knew it was a dream to overcome how scary it actually was.  Good luck, let us know how it works out!

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by ravenqueen_
> *. Do you think I should stay in dreams like this or should I force myself to wake up?*



If you are Lucid in a dream with this type of concept then I would suggest stay in the dream and change the pattern to you see fit. 

Why haven't you PM'd me if you were having trouble Raven?

----------


## ravenqueen

I'm sorry Shadow didn't really look as it as problem, just wondering others opinions on whether they think it is healthy to to stay in these LDs

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

I have scary situations in dreams also. Mainly when it's me looking around in a house, I would see a ghost or something. I know I'm gonna see it, but I keep looking. Then I wind up waking up out of horror.

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by ravenqueen_
> *I'm sorry Shadow didn't really look as it as problem, just wondering others opinions on whether they think it is healthy to to stay in these LDs*



It seems to me that you're just fascinated by these dreams. You're not scared by them, just intrigued, I really don't think that there's a problem... You'll probably just get bored with it eventually.

A saying comes to mind that I feel is particularly relevant;

_"Whatever floats your boat."_

 ::cactus::

----------


## Colin Basnett

I had a similar dream, though it wasn't Lucid.  We were in this post-war kind of european town, and I had the job of pulling the 'corpse wagon'.  Apparently I had quite a dislike to this job, and shot anyone who tried to associate with me (including my friend who was walking his dog)

At the end of the dream, we played a game where if you lost, you were killed.  I had SOME bit of control over the dream, because I remember actually deciding to shoot my friend.

There was a definite feeling of helplessness in the dream, and I woke up almost in tears.

----------


## Universal Mind

Make the bad guys explode.  I defeated a giant in a lucid dream a long time ago.  I made the environment turn into a whirlpool whirling toward nonexistence, and the giant vanished in it.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

I remember a dream that probably started MY fear. It was during some sort of ghost hunt, My bro walked in front of one of the cameras, waved. I saw something light up behind him. He screamed into the camera. I Turned away and saw blood on the camera and a zombie like thing holding my brother's head. 

I now keep my head down when I walk into a house that is allegedly haunted.

Jeez, the psyche can cause you alot of BS, really.

----------


## thecodexter

It's interesting on the topic of how frightening dreams can be so compelling.  I usually have reoccurring dreams of zombies where I wake up shaking and scared to death, but love the feeling.  Its so real.  A marker of what it feels like to be stuck in a position where its either survival or death.  

If you find these dreams of haunting imagery rewarding, then why stop yourself from enjoying them?  Its a shame to prevent yourself from further exploring what really interests you.

----------


## Distant Clone

> _Originally posted by DuckMan_Drake_
> *I have scary situations in dreams also. Mainly when it's me looking around in a house, I would see a ghost or something. I know I'm gonna see it, but I keep looking. Then I wind up waking up out of horror.*



Oh man, that's one of the worst situations. Usually in nightmares, you wake up and realize "it's not real, it's not real...". But the one time I had a dream where a girl died and her ghost came back after me, I woke up and it took about 20 seconds to calm down, instead of the usual five seconds. I looked around and did not see her, but she's a ghost I would not be able to, you know? This was definately the scariest nightmare in terms of after effect, calming down.

----------

